# Sikhism Philosophy Weekly Digest



## Admin (Oct 2, 2007)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css"><!--/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'WebChat' (styleid: 15) */body{	background: #eaecfb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;	padding: 0px;}a:link, body_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:visited, body_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:hover, a:active, body_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.page{	background: #c5c7f1;	color: #5b5b5b;}td, th, p, li{	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tborder{	background: #c1c2d2;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;}.tcat{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.thead{	background: #6f77c9 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cathead.gif) repeat-x bottom left;	color: #d7d9ee;	font: 10px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	border-top: 2px solid #5c64bc;	line-height: 6px;}.thead a:link, .thead_alink{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot{	background: #ffd123 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/footer_links.gif) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	border: 1px solid #ff8c16;	line-height: 7px;}.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover{	color: #3d397e;}.alt1, .alt1Active{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.alt2, .alt2Active{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #dddeee;}td.inlinemod{	background: #FFFFCC;	color: #000000;}.wysiwyg{	background: #F5F5FF;	color: #000000;	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}textarea, .bginput{	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.button{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}select{	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}option, optgroup{	font-size: 11px;	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.smallfont{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.time{	color: #666686;}.navbar{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.highlight{	color: #FF0000;	font-weight: bold;}.fjsel{	background: #3E5C92;	color: #E0E0F6;}.fjdpth0{	background: #F7F7F7;	color: #000000;}.panel{	color: #5b5b5b;	padding: 10px;	border: 0px outset;}.panelsurround{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}legend{	color: #22229C;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.vbmenu_control{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px;	white-space: nowrap;}.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: underline;}.vbmenu_popup{	background: #FFFFFF;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #0B198C;}.vbmenu_option{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #dddeee;}.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */.bigusername { font-size: 14pt; }/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px; }/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */.pagenav a { text-decoration: none; }.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px; }/* ***** de-emphasized text */.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777; text-decoration: none; }a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400; text-decoration: underline; }.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD; }/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px; }.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px; }/* ***** don't change the following ***** */form { display: inline; }label { cursor: default; }.normal { font-weight: normal; }.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }.underline { text-decoration: underline; }.headlinks {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}--></style></head><body>Unsubscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />As SPN continues to grow with more than 5000 members, we would like to inform you, the launch of SPN Blogs for Members. Come and share yourself on these blogs. <br /><br />Besides, following activity has been registered on SPN since your last visit.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 02-10-2007.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17385">Hukamnama October 02, 2007, Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[October 2, 2007, Tuesday 05:15 AM. IST]  / soriT mhlw 5 ]  / ismir ismir pRB ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>02-10-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>22</td>	<td>08:16 AM, 02-10-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17374">Hukamnama October 01, 2007, Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[October 1, 2007, Monday 05:15 AM. IST]  / sloku m4 ]  / gurmuiK AMqir sWiq hY ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>01-10-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>27</td>	<td>10:11 AM, 01-10-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17369">Shocking Abuse of Judical Power</a><br />Kds ji /  / Sounds just like where I live: lawyers specializing in dragging ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>01-10-2007</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>19</td>	<td>07:23 PM, 01-10-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17363">Salok Mohalla 9 - Line by Line</a><br />YouTube - Salok Mohalla 9 (http://youtube.com/watch?v=qsx4C-NDM04)</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>30-09-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>10:56 PM, 30-09-2007</td>	<td>begum</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17360">Chaupai Sahib - Line By Line Translation</a><br />YouTube - Chaupai Sahib - Line By Line Translation ...</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>30-09-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>10:51 PM, 30-09-2007</td>	<td>begum</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17359">Kirtan Sohila  Video - Line By Line Translation</a><br />YouTube - Kirtan Sohila - Sikh Prayer ...</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>30-09-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>26</td>	<td>10:48 PM, 30-09-2007</td>	<td>begum</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17358">Tav Prasad Savaiye - Line By Line Translation</a><br />YouTube - Tav Prasad Savaiye - Line By Line Translation ...</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>30-09-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>19</td>	<td>10:42 PM, 30-09-2007</td>	<td>begum</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Check this video / The Quran allows men to beat their wives. /  / QURAN 4:34 - ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>349</td>	<td>6569</td>	<td>08:52 AM, 25-09-2007</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />You guys still argueing over nothing?  /   / Man... time to close this topic, ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>324</td>	<td>12980</td>	<td>06:49 PM, 24-09-2007</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>22297</td>	<td>09:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Lesbian marriage falls apart in Punjab, one booked ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>252</td>	<td>13234</td>	<td>01:18 AM, 13-09-2007</td>	<td>kds1980</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />Hey new here... just saw this post first.. /   / I just don't understand how ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>232</td>	<td>19090</td>	<td>04:42 AM, 21-08-2007</td>	<td>llpindd</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />One isn't necessarily born with courage, but one is born with potential. Without ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>207</td>	<td>14547</td>	<td>01:37 PM, 31-08-2007</td>	<td>begum</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2436">Short-hair ban on Gurudwara Marriages</a><br />Following other religion is not easy in strict traditional societies.do you ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>16-03-2005</td>	<td>174</td>	<td>8674</td>	<td>01:07 PM, 01-09-2007</td>	<td>bitnam</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />Dear Friend: / Please do not be so proud what you do as no one is right and no ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>65</td>	<td>19187</td>	<td>06:14 AM, 05-09-2007</td>	<td>hpluthera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />s.s.akal ji. /   /   / why waist time worry about others . Instead of mending ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>166</td>	<td>14728</td>	<td>04:15 PM, 07-06-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />Gyani ji.. Can u pls post the link of that torrent file here... I cant join ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>13884</td>	<td>08:24 PM, 21-07-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />Ok, first off Guru Nanak Dev Ji wasn't a prophet HE WAS SOOOOO MUCH MORE. Guru ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>116</td>	<td>12918</td>	<td>10:26 AM, 25-07-2007</td>	<td>Amritdhari_grl</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5503">Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara</a><br />Thise Aari,havan,vrat Are Called Karamkands Thise May Lead To Hipocracy Because ...</td>	<td>gs_chana</td>	<td>06-09-2005</td>	<td>100</td>	<td>10659</td>	<td>07:18 PM, 25-09-2007</td>	<td>GURVINDER</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />Dear brother /  / I read an interesting thread in some other sikh site titled " ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>88</td>	<td>10406</td>	<td>02:43 PM, 03-08-2007</td>	<td>Sworn_Avenger</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=3219">Horoscopes - Janam Kundli</a><br />Drkhalsa ji and respected forum members, Starting with the comment of the good ...</td>	<td>Jazz</td>	<td>28-04-2005</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>9828</td>	<td>02:00 AM, 22-08-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17374">Hukamnama October 01, 2007, Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[October 1, 2007, Monday 05:15 AM. IST]  / sloku m4 ]  / gurmuiK AMqir sWiq hY ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>01-10-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17363">Salok Mohalla 9 - Line by Line</a><br />YouTube - Salok Mohalla 9 (http://youtube.com/watch?v=qsx4C-NDM04)</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>30-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17360">Chaupai Sahib - Line By Line Translation</a><br />YouTube - Chaupai Sahib - Line By Line Translation ...</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>30-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17359">Kirtan Sohila  Video - Line By Line Translation</a><br />YouTube - Kirtan Sohila - Sikh Prayer ...</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>30-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17356">Jaap Sahib - Spoken English Translation</a><br />YouTube - Jaap Sahib - Line By Line Translation ...</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>30-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17351">How to discover your inner power</a><br />How to Discover Your Inner Power / By Ralston Heath ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>29-09-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17350">Without God, there is no saving grace !</a><br />This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Siree Raag on Pannaa 47  /   /   / ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>29-09-2007</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=482">kharjindersingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1635">sota</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=2722">harmeek</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1534">delicatepunjaban</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=309">harmeet</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1319">ramnik</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1364">kulz</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1450">Sand_Kaur</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1188">harvsingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=440">Raj_Pahal</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>338 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>343 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>3,220 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>2 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

